# LED Flicker Candles



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

LED Flicker Candles:

I guess you could call this semi-home made because I like to take store bought things and make them my own.










I found these flicker candles at Walgreens last year. They were something like $6 or $7 for the set of three. Another cool thing about these candles was to turn them on or off you pressed down on the flame so I didn't have to worry about the switch being inaccessible inside some pvc.

It's hard to tell in the picture but they are only about 4.5 inches tall and far to short for what I needed.

The candles almost fit inside of a piece of 11/16 ID pvc scrap. All I had to do was file off the drips and it was a nice snug fit.

After cutting the pvc into three 8" lengths, I added hot glue drips to the top of the candles.










The pvc candles were painted with an ivory gloss spray paint.

Voila! Sophisticated LED flickering candles worthy of Frau Blücher.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Nicely done, I will have to watch for those candles at walgreens this season, thanks.


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

"Stay close to the candles. The stairway can be... treacherous."

Love them Haunti! When you first posted the pic, I thought you bought them like that!


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

This is such an easy and cool how-to.

I got some of those last year. I think I'll make some for my office this year, which I am going to decorate "Traditional". No tikis!


----------



## HallowEve (Apr 13, 2009)

Nice touch! I really like how they turned out!

HallowEve :jol:


----------



## silent night (Mar 24, 2009)

great job on these! i made some a while back but i didnt paint the hot glue. i will have to update mine...thanks again


----------

